# Open Fires.



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

A slightly odd request which someone may be able to help me with.....
We have in our apartment a very agreeable open fireplace with dual colour
marble surround of which we are very fond,until that is we light the darn 
thing,at which time it consumes rather expensive logs at an alarming rate!
The problem is caused by the fire not having any form of damping control 
which means the fire roars away like crazy, heating the chimney more than the lounge!
I wonder if anyone knows if it is possible to obtain/have installed such a device
in order that we might use our fire without being responsible for destroying a
large section of local forestation every time we light the thing
Would appreciate any assistance with this matter.
Regards


Silverwizard.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You need a lareira. They are fireplace inserts, they will fit it into your existing fireplace. If you have a large room, you may need one with an inbuilt fan, they cost about 1,000 euros, if you have a small room, you can get one for 500 euros.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We bought one (make Fogo Montanha) made by a company in the Algarve.
We have rather a large lounge and once the lounge is at the temperature we require we open the doors to the rest of the house.

Warm enough to keep the lounge in the low 20´s and the rest of the house about 19c


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies ,I shall investigate......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Many thanks for the replies ,I shall investigate......



I have a contact local to Caldas that I trust. He speaks excellent English which is a bonus 
We have used him for the Fogo Montanha, central vaccum and solar panels.
PM me if you require details


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I have a contact local to Caldas that I trust. He speaks excellent English which is a bonus
> We have used him for the Fogo Montanha, central vaccum and solar panels.
> PM me if you require details


Many thanks for that Siobhan,but the wife & I went to Leiria today & found
someone who is coming to look at our fireplace on Tuesday,if for any reason
it doesn't pan out i'll get back to you.
Regards.



Silverwizard.


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

silvers said:


> You need a lareira. They are fireplace inserts, they will fit it into your existing fireplace. If you have a large room, you may need one with an inbuilt fan, they cost about 1,000 euros, if you have a small room, you can get one for 500 euros.


Hello, does anyone know where we can buy one of these fireplace inserts urgently in the Coimbra area of Central Portugal? We have already trawled most of the DIY shops without avail! Many thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Hello, does anyone know where we can buy one of these fireplace inserts urgently in the Coimbra area of Central Portugal? We have already trawled most of the DIY shops without avail! Many thanks.


They are available at AKI and MAXmat. But then yoou would need it fitted.

I have the contact of they man who fit oour. I think he might be happy to go to Coimbra. If you want him contact number please PM me


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> They are available at AKI and MAXmat. But then yoou would need it fitted.
> 
> I have the contact of they man who fit oour. I think he might be happy to go to Coimbra. If you want him contact number please PM me



Hi, thanks for your reply but they don't have them in AKI or Maxmat, at least in the ones in the Coimbra area and in Coimbra itself as we have already tried them! No problem with having it fitted, my hubby could easily do it but thanks for the contact details offer.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TRY:
Lareiras J Claro, Lda.
R. Principal 15 Casais de Vera Cruz, LAMAROSA, COIMBRA 3025-341
239963291
Multi Chamas - Lareiras da Lousã, Lda.
R. Vicente D Martins 2 - lj 2 - B Lousã, LOUSÃ, COIMBRA 3200-156
239995716

Lareiras Fernando Carvalho, Lda.
E.N. 17 São Miguel de Poiares, SÃO MIGUEL DE POIARES, Coimbra 3350-211
239428178
Lareiras J. Claro Lda.
R. Principal 15 Andorinha, LAMAROSA, Coimbra 3025-341
239963291

GOOD LUCK


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic thank you so much for the quick reply and all the contact details...will let you know how we go on. once again many thanks. cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim this is a link to their lareiras.

AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim
you need to register to order online


----------



## Sooty (Oct 28, 2009)

*Sooty*



Silverwizard said:


> A slightly odd request which someone may be able to help me with.....
> We have in our apartment a very agreeable open fireplace with dual colour
> marble surround of which we are very fond,until that is we light the darn
> thing,at which time it consumes rather expensive logs at an alarming rate!
> ...


Good afternoon, I know of an excellent contact, my husband. He sells and fits Fogo Montanha inset fires. With or without fans. Send him the space to be heated, the size of the fire place opening and he will give you his best price. This is nepotism at it's worse!! Sooty


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooty said:


> Good afternoon, I know of an excellent contact, my husband. He sells and fits Fogo Montanha inset fires. With or without fans. Send him the space to be heated, the size of the fire place opening and he will give you his best price. This is nepotism at it's worse!! Sooty


Hi are you in Central Portugal, which area, how far from Coimbra??


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Hi are you in Central Portugal, which area, how far from Coimbra??


Hi Sooty

Perhaps you could change your location from just "Portugal" to your nearest town if you don´t want to be too precise That would make it easier to know your location.

I can give the Fogo Montanha *FULL MARKS *. We have had ours since we moved here 3 years ago


----------



## Sooty (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry about lack of information but I am new to this and wasn't sure if first or second message had gone.

We are north of Loule. Geoff fits hundreds of Fogo Montanhas per annum. Also British free standing fires. We also send to all over the country. Glad you are happy with your fire - they are great value and also spare parts are easily available ... not a bad thing in a country where "after sales service" generally doesn't exist!!!!!

Mrs. Sooty


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

*Where to buy things?*



siobhanwf said:


> AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim this is a link to their lareiras.
> 
> AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim
> you need to register to order online


Hi still on the hunt for a lareira in Central Portugal Coimbra area, spent all day yesterday trailing around to the 4 places kindly provided yesterday by Siobhan but none of them had these and sold mainly fireplaces not the actually inserts. Unfortunately Sooty we are too far away from the Algarve to get one from your husband and probably too much hassle to post out to us but thanks for the details. 

Also does anyone know where we can buy some metal guttering (not plastic stuff), tried the usual diy shops, big and small but they all seem to have plastic but not metal but was given a number from one of the shops to try for a guy who makes them but no reply on his home or mob number despite various attempts! Any suggestions as to where we can buy these? 

Also looking for one of those large plastic water butts the massive plastic ones the Portuguese all seem to use to save water...anyone know we can buy one from in Central Portugal Coimbra area?

Ta in advance and thanks again for the very warm welcome. Have a good night everyone


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh forgot to say we called into AKI in Coimbra again today but they don't sell the lareiras at that shop they said to try Lisbon!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Oh forgot to say we called into AKI in Coimbra again today but they don't sell the lareiras at that shop they said to try Lisbon!


They have them i the one in Caldas da Rainha and also in Maxmat


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

we are just finishing our house and had a fireplace with the insert also had put in . we also had one of these cast iron fireplaces installed,i could give you the number for the fellow except he dosen´t speak english,what type of fireplace or insert are you looking for,i can call him and if he install it in coimbra you can always drive down to the leiria area and i'll go over with you....the ventilated insert i believe ran me around between 7 or 800 € installed


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

fmarks said:


> we are just finishing our house and had a fireplace with the insert also had put in . we also had one of these cast iron fireplaces installed,i could give you the number for the fellow except he dosen´t speak english,what type of fireplace or insert are you looking for,i can call him and if he install it in coimbra you can always drive down to the leiria area and i'll go over with you....the ventilated insert i believe ran me around between 7 or 800 € installed


Hi thanks for the kind offer, what a nice bunch you are on here! We are just looking for the insert as we have a nice fireplace etc which my hubby fitted and he would install it as well but the diy places here don't seem to have it so looks like a possible day trip to Caldas or Leiria is in order!

Any suggestions for the metal guttering or the plastic big water butt (where we can buy them here in the Coimbra area of CP?) Thanks again. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Sooty (Oct 28, 2009)

For fires try Fires Of Portugal

You may get spoilt.


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooty said:


> For fires try Fires Of Portugal
> 
> You may get spoilt.


Hi Sooty, just a word of caution you aren't supposed to advertise your services on here, we are newbies also and Peter gave us some good advice when we joined, check his welcoming note for details. Don't want you to get into trouble. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Sooty (Oct 28, 2009)

*Whoopsadaisy*



HappyasLarry said:


> Hi Sooty, just a word of caution you aren't supposed to advertise your services on here, we are newbies also and Peter gave us some good advice when we joined, check his welcoming note for details. Don't want you to get into trouble. Thanks for your help though.


Hi Happy Larry, I had heard of this but as everyone is bandying around Maxmat and AKi and other large company names, I thought it must be ok for us small ones to do the same.l I was very circumspect in my first replies due to this exact problem. Then someone asked me to be more specific as to where I was, so I was. Sorry to offend, but if anyone can blow our trumpet, I suppose I can.

Sootywithsootonherface


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooty said:


> Hi Happy Larry, I had heard of this but as everyone is bandying around Maxmat and AKi and other large company names, I thought it must be ok for us small ones to do the same.l I was very circumspect in my first replies due to this exact problem. Then someone asked me to be more specific as to where I was, so I was. Sorry to offend, but if anyone can blow our trumpet, I suppose I can.
> 
> Sootywithsootonherface


Hi sooty i think the big difference is that the companies mentioned i.e. Maxmat, etc are not owned by anyone on the forum so not personal to them but by mentioning your company it would be seen as advertising, perhaps I am wrong but we got into trouble on another forum for just mentioning our friends pet boarding business here in CP in reply to a topic so don't want you to get into trouble and Peter did say you aren't suppose to advertise but if you aren't sure check with the forum admin people, they seem to be a friendly lot and will help. All the best.


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply but they don't have them in AKI or Maxmat, at least in the ones in the Coimbra area and in Coimbra itself as we have already tried them! No problem with having it fitted, my hubby could easily do it but thanks for the contact details offer.


There is an engineering company in Serpins called Garcias (next to the petrol station) who supply them.
I am told they will even make one to your spec if necessary but don´t know if this is true.
They made and fitted a new flue for mine in stainless steel and are very helpful.

Good Luck.


----------



## redhotjay (Jan 14, 2010)

If installing a lareira you will also need to install simplex(singlewall) INOX flume to the top of the chimney or flexible flue liner. INOX 1m tubes cost about 30-40 euros per length from (AKI) - I do not know cost of Flextube. It is a simple job to install a lareira into the existing fireplace space. If using INOX tube it is important to seal the joins of the inox tube correctly using High Heat PVC compuond, this costs about 10euros per tube from AKI. We installed lareira and INOX flume ourselves in September (it was a very simple task). WRT to logs, we buy 300kg for about 30euros from a wood farm near Juncal. This lasts us about 3weeks and heats a single room of 15m x 25m x 10m. We use between 6-8 logs (approx 40cm long) per night from about 3pm to 11pm. For lareira and equipment, there is a very good shop on IC2 between Porto De Mos and Alcobaca. They had everything I needed to complete the job.


----------

